# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Liste des voxels dans un objet 3D

## PhilB21

Bonjour,
J'ai des images au format VRML. Ces images contiennent des objets, et je voudrais dterminer la liste des voxels  l'intrieur de chaque objet, autrement dit savoir pour chaque voxel  quel objet il appartient. Je recherche une fonction C ou C++ qui fait a.
Je ne suis pas sr d'tre sur le bon forum, merci de me rediriger ventuellement.
Merci d'avance
Philippe

----------

